# How to unpack the .rsdk file for Sonic 1/2 remastered?



## superluigi018 (Apr 22, 2020)

Retrun doesn't work on my computer. I have a different rsdk unpacker but it only works with Sonic CD PC. How can I unpack the rsdk file without retrun? (I want to try importing level data from Sonic 1/2 into Sonic CD)


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2020)

Use this :
https://forums.sonicretro.org/index.php?threads/rsdk-unpacker.30338/
Or this (universal) :
https://forums.sonicretro.org/index.php?threads/rsdk-unpacker.30338/#post-744741


----------



## SonicLongplays (Dec 27, 2022)

It doesn't work.


----------

